
Why Texas Has Its Own Power Grid (2003) - DoreenMichele
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2003/08/why-texas-has-its-own-power-grid.html
======
campfireveteran
Most California cities need their own grids... reliance on PG&E and SCE is a
recipe for failure. I'm currently in Paradise and have the generator out ready
for yet another random PSPS that will accomplish nothing but lose business for
struggling companies and put a hardship on sick and poor people. This costs
approximately $1 billion per day per 400k customer locations, and
infrastructure shouldn't be at risk during high heat or winds... tree and
obstacles need to be cleared around HV lines and equipment should be sturdy so
shutoffs won't be necessary.

~~~
valley-green
At least we made the straws illegal. Win some, lose some I guess.

